# Hello from Durham UK



## EmAndy (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My name is Andy and my partner is Emma, we are looking for 2-3 female baby mice to keep as pets for our daughter, we are struggling to find any breeders or anywhere else local where we can get some, we have tried contacting a local animal rescue centre (Paws for thought) which say they have plenty up for adoption but we are not getting much response.

Any help would be greatly appreciated ie. suggesting where we could get mice locally etc.

We would really like to get these mice very soon as we have a cage prepared and ready.

We live on the outskirts of durham so anyway near durham or surrounding areas (sunderland or newcastle) would be fine.

Thanks in advance for any support anyone can give us.

Andy and Emma


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome :mrgreen: 
If you want great pet mice I would definitely suggest finding a breeder, and it wouldn't surprise me if you could find one or a couple in here somewhere.
I can't help you there, though, seeing as I'm from Denmark. But good luck anyway!


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

there is someone close to you - ill get in touch with them for you - just PM me so i have you easily contactable.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hello am i'm the Durham breeder, i am probly the closest to you, i surply your local pet shop at gilesgate called Pet and Pony its right near the tesco's there... if they dont have any left. by all means message me again and i'll have a look and see if i have ready for rehomeing


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

EmAndy - this is who i meant  ^^^^


----------



## EmAndy (Aug 5, 2011)

The Village Mousery said:


> hello am i'm the Durham breeder, i am probly the closest to you, i surply your local pet shop at gilesgate called Pet and Pony its right near the tesco's there... if they dont have any left. by all means message me again and i'll have a look and see if i have ready for rehomeing


Hi thank you so much for the information, we managed to get the last 2 female mice they had yesterday and they are now settling in to their new cage well.

Due to them being the last 2 in the shop you may get a request for some, but if you get a request soon you may want to ask if the building work in the shop has finished, as when we were there there was a lot of major building work being done causing a lot of noise, we couldn't hear ourselves think so I dread to think what the mice and other animals where going through.

Just a suggestion you may want to consider when you are asked for more mice.

Thanks again for the information, we are now looking forward to the fun time together with our new mice.


----------



## EmAndy (Aug 5, 2011)

katytwinkle said:


> there is someone close to you - ill get in touch with them for you - just PM me so i have you easily contactable.


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

EmAndy said:


> Hi thank you so much for the information, we managed to get the last 2 female mice they had yesterday and they are now settling in to their new cage well.
> 
> Due to them being the last 2 in the shop you may get a request for some, but if you get a request soon you may want to ask if the building work in the shop has finished, as when we were there there was a lot of major building work being done causing a lot of noise, we couldn't hear ourselves think so I dread to think what the mice and other animals where going through.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, they havn't requested more yet so maybe they are waiting till after the works finished, either way i'll ask before i take anymore  hope you have fun with your new pets


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

